# would this work to build size?



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok, so i would like to bulk for the next 2 months, but i am going on holiday in february. so this leaves around 10 weeks. i am approx 13% body fat at the moment after 2 weeks of eating crap and not gyming, but i have decided that dieting at the moment is not really going to happen so the only positive thing i can achieve is to try and build some mass.

i would like to build but with as little fat gains as possible so ideally getting just enough calories.

i am 6 ft 2, 86kg currently around 12% bodyfat. i hope i can stay under 13.5% by february.

This is my current attack plan:

Diet

i have done the calculations and my maintenance is around 2600 calories, i am only gyming it 3 times a week for approx an hour, so i think 1000 calories per week would cover this, also i need to actually be able to grow so 400 is all i am going to allow.

so i think. 2600 + 400 + 150 to cover the gym, i plan to eat the same calories daily rather then higher and lower on gym and non gym days.

so the actual diet will look like this.

8am, protein shake with milk, 400 cals, around 46 g of protein

12pm, jacket potato with tuna, 400 cals 25g of protein

3.30, (pre workout) protein shake with milk, 400 cals, around 46 g of protein

7pm main dinner

varies, usually 200-300g of meat + carbs + veggies, 800 calories, 60-80g of protein

9pm snack. sweets/chocolate/dessert 400 cals (although can be anytime through day)

10pm protein shake with milk, 400 cals, around 46 g of protein

Totals, 2800 calories with 350 calories from fruit juices/tea etc

200g+ of protein.

my aim is basically to keep this quite simple, i dont want to have to worry to much. i just want it to be enough so i can slowly make gains, as i said before i am still a newbie so i am hoping for the next few months i can keep getting newbie gains. when i return from my holiday i will then adjust accordingly.i am planning on eating mon-fri clean and sat-sun a little more relaxed but around the same calories and high protein.

for the last 6 months i have been working on building strength and cutting. i am now thinking of focusing on getting some upper body size.

previously i was doing a 3 on 1 off routine using 5x5 sets/reps

i was hoping this would be my new routine:

bench press

shoulder press

squats

bent over row dumbells

chinups 2 sets 2 fail body weight

dead lift 1 set (only mondays and fridays)

i was thinking of the HST style and adjusting the reps, *week 1-2* 2 sets 15, *week 3-4* 3 sets of 10, *week 5-6 *5 sets of 5

i have a sedentary job so i am hoping although it is quite intense i can get enough rest.

a question, if i can bench 80-85kg 5x5 at the moment, what type of weight should i aim for for the rest? how much is enough but not overdoing it?

i was thinking for example bench

2x15 sets of 50kg

3x10 of 60kg

5x5 at 70kg

as i will be doing the bench 3 times a week i will have to lower my weight a littl right?

any advice or input would be appreciated, i know its a long post, basically i want simple, id like to gain mass but dont expect to gains as much as someone who is doing everything perfect. i want some thing i can maintain.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Theres too many fancy routines about nowadays promising this that and the other,why not keep it simple keep your weights going up,get stronger and dont overthink things.

Why not get on push,pull,legs or a basic similar routine stay on it for a couple of years until your benching 100kg plus,rowing 50kg dbells and deadlifting 150kg squatting 150kg plus for reps.

I wish to fcuk someone had kept me on that path when i was younger it would have saved me a lot of wasted years.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

maxie said:


> Theres too many fancy routines about nowadays promising this that and the other,why not keep it simple keep your weights going up,get stronger and dont overthink things.
> 
> Why not get on push,pull,legs or a basic similar routine stay on it for a couple of years until your benching 100kg plus,rowing 50kg dbells and deadlifting 150kg squatting 150kg plus for reps.
> 
> I wish to fcuk someone had kept me on that path when i was younger it would have saved me a lot of wasted years.


Totally agree with Maxie

been given fancy routines from PT at fitness clubs and done nothing while others grow

Not sayin it hasnt given me a base or anything but the last few months eating clean and big heavy compound stuff seen the difference already

I don't think you can go wrong with the 5x5 but you need to be able to move decent numbers to benifit IMO

Good luck bro!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i never look at the ruotine for building size but look purely at the diet vs calories burnt etc

what is the break down of this diet?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

maxie said:


> Theres too many fancy routines about nowadays promising this that and the other,why not keep it simple keep your weights going up,get stronger and dont overthink things.
> 
> Why not get on push,pull,legs or a basic similar routine stay on it for a couple of years until your benching 100kg plus,rowing 50kg dbells and deadlifting 150kg squatting 150kg plus for reps.
> 
> I wish to fcuk someone had kept me on that path when i was younger it would have saved me a lot of wasted years.


x2

As long as ur putting enough stress on the muscle and clean diet ur on the way already


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i get what your saying, i can bench 85kg 5x5 currently, bent over row 37.5kg dumbells, or 80kg barbells 5x5, squats are miserable at 60kg 5x5 with major doms, and dead lift i have not really touched. the reason i am attacking it in this way are as follows. my form on deadlift will be terrible so it gives a good chance to perfect it while the reps are high and the weight light, my squats is terrible although ive been told my form is perfect and deep, but the weight is pathetic, i am hoping this would give me a chance to regularly practise and build it up,

i am on holiday in february and want to try to gain some muscle size but only have 10 weeks to try and maximise it. many people have said this works well and i am all for trying new things and seeing how it works for me. february i will change again and make new aims etc. probably will be to build size and may consider a long term bulk 6 months or so. although it is summer so mayb a cut then bulk all next xmas.

i dont think this routine is particularly complicated and covers the major compounds, its only 6 exercises so i can master them completely and its only 6-8 weeks depending whether i go for the negatives which means if i do get bored i know when il be changing it up


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

no post all day then boom 3


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my diet is not great but it is something that i can stick too. previously i have been pretty good but it is all too much for me now so ive tried to do just enough.

do you mean macro's? be a few mins to work it out


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

average day , 280/230/80 c/p/f and 2800 calories. this is with a snickers duo daily 

i know i am going to eat something else bad for me as well so it should end up at 3000+

i know it is niot perfect but it got alot of the stuff i need in there too right?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ohh, i can only go gym now mon-friday and i was thinking of mon,weds,fri for the days.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

xroguexkevinx said:


> average day , 280/230/80 c/p/f and 2800 calories. this is with a snickers duo daily
> 
> i know i am going to eat something else bad for me as well so it should end up at 3000+
> 
> i know it is niot perfect but it got alot of the stuff i need in there too right?


personally i think you could switch the carb and protein amounts around, too many people think you need masses of protein


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i figured as long as i get 180g a day then it should be enough, i have a lean mass of 165lbs approxx.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

okay, so did my first routine on wednesday, a tester as such, fealt ok yesterday my legs were a little aching but bareable. today i am supposed to do it again but my legs feel fooked, il do the routine but i think i leave the squats out of this session.

probably do squats mon and friday for a while untill they adapt better.

otherwise i was quite suprised at how much i was aching and how intense the workout was considering i did only 2 sets of 15. feels like i did alot more then i did. hoping my body will adjust quickly to this.

i was wandering though if i did this would it work?

mon - bench press

shoulder press

squats

bent over row dumbells

chinups 2 sets 2 fail body weight

dead lift 1 set (only mondays and fridays)

all the above at 2x 15 reps but 80% of what my max 2 x 15

then

wednesday- bench press

shoulder press

bent over row dumbells

chinups 2 sets 2 fail body weight

dead lift 1 set (only mondays and fridays)

but doing this 2 x15 at 85% of my maximum for 2 x 15

then every friday bench press

shoulder press

squats

bent over row dumbells

chinups 2 sets 2 fail body weight

dead lift 1 set (only mondays and fridays)

at 100% or slightly better if possible.

and repeated this on a weekly basis for 4 - 6 weeks would i gain much hypertrophy? im just wandering as i have never really done any low weight high rep work and maybe i should get a better base for it before going into the hst style. also it be nice to see if i can make my muscle look a little bigger  even if its isnt actually much stronger


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am currently bulking and use the push, pull, leg system and it works great for me. I have used the 5x5 system in the past and my strength went up a lot over the 6 weeks I used it but I didnt gain mush size and my joints took a real battering.

I currently change my reps on a 3 week rotation. Week 1 strength - 3 sets 4 to 6 reps (this helps with the other weeks as it builds a good strength base). Week 2 groth - 2 sets of 8 to 12 using a different set of exersizes. Week 3 - shock week. All supersets this week with reps in the 8 to 12 range, again a different set of exersizes. I find the rotation of rep ranges and exersizes keeps things interesting.

I would agree that with proper nutrition any training system would yield results. Diet is the key so you need to find what works for you. As I am finding it is difficult to bulk without gaining some fat, some people may be able to but not all.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

personally i would go for push pull legs like stated above or an upper/lower routine with only compound moves and for diet try and get more complex carbs and fats in there you can make flajacks using oats egg whites and peanut butter and u could add some protein bars in there if you find it easier to stick to this rather than whole food which i admit can get boring


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The diet is the worst part about bodybuilding. Eating the same foods day in day out can get a little boring, but it needs to be done. Try to switch you carb and protein sources meal by meal and this will help. As for training I would stick with the compound movements. When I was cutting during the summer I used the following split which worked ok for maintaining muscle whilst on low cals. The split was based around 2 different workouts on alternating days.

Workout 1 horizontal push pull squats.

eg flat bench, bent row, squats. Reps and sets to suit.

Workout 2 vertical push pull deadlifts.

eg mill press, chins, deadlifts. Reps and sets to suit.

I used this system on both 3 and 4 day a week training. The workouts were quick and intence which is ideal for bulking. Just be realistic in you goals. A natural bodybuilder may only be able to gain 10 to 15 lb of muscle in a year depending on experance and genetics. I would be happy with 10lb a year personaly.


----------

